# LED Interior conversion



## perfik (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello all
I am a new XTrail owner (in fact my wife picks it up on Monday!) I was wondering if there is any way to convert the internal lights over to LED's? I did the conversion in my JeepGC however I searched on this board and couldn't find anything. The super white LED's I got for the Jeep make the interior look amazing!
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi there,

Yes you can get LED conversions for the Xtrail. Here they are in my 2003 T30 Series 1


Search ebay for "LED dome light".
Mine are the panel type and are nice and bright white.


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

perfik said:


> Hello all
> I am a new XTrail owner (in fact my wife picks it up on Monday!) I was wondering if there is any way to convert the internal lights over to LED's? I did the conversion in my JeepGC however I searched on this board and couldn't find anything. The super white LED's I got for the Jeep make the interior look amazing!
> Any help would be appreciated.


Make sure u get the right model number, go to pacific mall, spend 8 bucks and u'll be happy for 2+ years...
Just be advised, although these LOOK really nice,i find they are no where as bright as stock....


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Ice512 said:


> Just be advised, although these LOOK really nice,i find they are no where as bright as stock....


Actually, the panel/tray LED type (like THIS) are VERY bright for sure. I have fitted one of them in my wife's car and she complains that they are too bright LOL 

The festoon type of LED is not bright at all and I agree with that.


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Actually, the panel/tray LED type (like THIS) are VERY bright for sure. I have fitted one of them in my wife's car and she complains that they are too bright LOL
> 
> The festoon type of LED is not bright at all and I agree with that.


lol no wonder....yours is $20AUD+$shipping....mine is $8CAD...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

You get what you pay for and that could explain what you're not happy with yours


----------



## perfik (Nov 27, 2008)

REVHEADKEV... Do yours stay on slightly while you are driving? The ones I replaced in my Jeep GC stay on very dimly when driving, it casts an eerie kind of cool light in the cab. I have a hard time getting used to driving in vehicles without some interior light now. This is a known "issue" with replacing all the LEDs in Jeeps, I am not sure if the X would have the same problem.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi perfik,

With only one LED panel installed in the front there was no problem.
When I installed the second in the centre as well, I did get them both stay on slightly, but this is due to leakage current keeping the LED's very slightly illuminated.

The fix was to solder a 12K resistor across the globe adapter for one of the panels to shunt this stray leakage voltage away from the LED panel. The 12K value equates to only 1mA when full voltage is applied so no extra load on the electrical system as a result. Let me know if you need a pic to illustrate where I soldered the resistor.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Revhead Kev said:


> Hi perfik,
> When I installed the second in the centre as well, I did get them both stay on slightly, but this is due to leakage current keeping the LED's very slightly illuminated.


I did not have this problem with all 3 room lights convertred to LED panels. However, my exy doesn't have a sunroof and the map lights set-up is different to those xtrails that come with sunroofs, so maybe that is the reason I didn't get this problem, as the wiring could be different. All I had to do to get the map lights to work correctly with the LED panels, is reverse the polarity.


----------

